# Necrophagist's tone is amazing



## DevourTheDamned (Apr 24, 2008)

Ive heard that they use ENGL amps and have specially wired pups, but I still dont understand it all. Lets discuss the amazingness of their tone, because I KNOW Im not the only one who thinks its badass. Oh, and while we're at it, lets discuss our favorite songs, as for me, Fermented Offal Discharge is freaking brilliant, that solo makes me piss mah pants


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2008)

I always thought it wouldn't hurt them to turn up the gain just a hair. I think a lot of the sound is coming from the fingers. When you play that well, it's kinda hard to sound bad. ;D


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Apr 24, 2008)

Ill totally agree with you there!
Their precision is effing insane.


----------



## Edroz (Apr 24, 2008)

i can't stand Necrophagist's tone . way too clean, flat, and processed sounding for my tastes. i'll admit it works extremely well for what they do though.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Apr 24, 2008)

I absolutely love it! So clean and precise. What I hate about a lot of technical death/grind stuff is the fact they might be playing the most tech stuff in the world but the production values aren't good enough for you to hear it! 

With necro you can hear and appreciate every note that's played. again, love it!!


----------



## halsinden (Apr 24, 2008)

i miss the old necrophagist forum man. that was pure tech.

i wonder how much we could pay mohamed to write a pod patch?

H


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Apr 24, 2008)

halsinden said:


> i miss the old necrophagist forum man. that was pure tech.
> 
> i wonder how much we could pay mohamed to write a pod patch?
> 
> H



^I lol'ed


----------



## Xtremevillan (Apr 24, 2008)

Ignore this post, I said something stupid!


----------



## nordhauser06 (Apr 24, 2008)

Just in case some of you kids didn't know, the solos were recorded with a Jem if I remember correctly.


----------



## wes225 (Apr 24, 2008)

i do really dih muhammed's tone. its like. insanely clean but still death metal. and that fucking Xiphos(drools........)


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah!!
that xiphos is so freaking awesome, it SUCKS balls that the 7 doesnt have the same trem system, idk if youve ever played a 6 string xiphos with the rem, that thing is UNREAL, its so smooth, its unfair to all the other trem systems. i wish theyd put that on the 7, then the loomis would have some serious competition ;]


----------



## wes225 (Apr 24, 2008)

DevourTheDamned said:


> yeah!!
> that xiphos is so freaking awesome, it SUCKS balls that the 7 doesnt have the same trem system, idk if youve ever played a 6 string xiphos with the rem, that thing is UNREAL, its so smooth, its unfair to all the other trem systems. i wish theyd put that on the 7, then the loomis would have some serious competition ;]


i had overraging GAS for the Trem'd xiphos since the first time i layed my hands on it. its fuckin incredible how amazing it feels n stuff. only 649$


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 24, 2008)

Seven is the sickest song ever, and has the coolest solo ever.


----------



## DevourTheDamned (Apr 25, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Seven is the sickest song ever, and has the coolest solo ever.



yeah dude, Seven is actually the first song i heard by necro. but fermented offal discharge's solo is what got me hooked.


----------



## wes225 (Apr 25, 2008)

i dig that Neo classic guitar lick at the end of only ash remains. it like..... sounds like a riffwritten for a ballroom dance or something.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Apr 25, 2008)

nordhauser06 said:


> Just in case some of you kids didn't know, the solos were recorded with a Jem if I remember correctly.



Yep, his brother.


I much prefer Ignominious / Stillborn One, I think they shine on Epitaph fairly well.

Symbiotic in Theory is awesome but extremely...unexpected.


----------



## nordhauser06 (Apr 25, 2008)

wes225 said:


> i dig that Neo classic guitar lick at the end of only ash remains. it like..... sounds like a riffwritten for a ballroom dance or something.



It's actually "Dance of the Knights" from Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## Drage (Apr 26, 2008)

> Necrophagist is amazing


 
Fixed.


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 26, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Seven is the sickest song ever, and has the coolest solo ever.



What I don't like about Seven is the structure of the song. I think it would have been better if he had gone chorus, verse, chorus, verse, solo, chorus.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm admittedly not a huge fan of their tone for rhythm parts...but Suicmez's lead tone is to die for. 

My favorites are probably Foul Body Autopsy (the first sweep in the solo sounds like an augmented chord ) and Ignominious And Pale (just awesome in general).


----------



## Baphomet_Reich (Apr 27, 2008)

My fave is Only Ash Remains, I love all of their tone lol. Is he gonna put that 7 to use on the new stuff? That would be amazing


----------



## wes225 (Apr 27, 2008)

A standard 7string necro wankage (drools)


would anyone buy it if ibanez came out with a Suicmez Signature model?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 27, 2008)

wes225 said:


> A standard 7string necro wankage (drools)
> 
> 
> would anyone buy it if ibanez came out with a Suicmez Signature model?


 
Yes. Yes I would.  For the sole purpose of having a sick guitar like that. Other than that, I prefer the fixed bridge model. I'm not a trem guy.


----------



## Drage (Apr 27, 2008)

wes225 said:


> would anyone buy it if ibanez came out with a Suicmez Signature model?


 
Totally, but I think Broderick and Thordendal should be top picks for the next Ibanez signatures


----------



## daemon barbeque (Apr 27, 2008)

nordhauser06 said:


> It's actually "Dance of the Knights" from Romeo and Juliet.



It's "Montagues and Capulets" by Sergey Prokofiev...


----------



## wes225 (Apr 27, 2008)

Drage said:


> Totally, but I think Broderick and Thordendal should be top picks for the next Ibanez signatures


frederick wouldnt be the first id think. i see suicmez or broderick getting a signature next

but if the next neco album comes out late 08 theyll probably release a sig in succession with that


----------



## nordhauser06 (Apr 27, 2008)

daemon barbeque said:


> It's "Montagues and Capulets" by Serge*i* Prokofiev...



They are the same thing -- one is a reprise.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Apr 27, 2008)

Muhammed should write a death metal Toccata


----------



## DevourTheDamned (May 12, 2008)

id totally buy a suicmez sig and definitely a broderick.


----------



## blackout (May 12, 2008)

You guys heard about the side project Muhammed and Marco Minneman are starting? Should be VERY interesting to say the least.

Man I wish necro would hurry up and do something new...


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 12, 2008)

blackout said:


> You guys heard about the side project Muhammed and Marco Minneman are starting? Should be VERY interesting to say the least.
> 
> Man I wish necro would hurry up and do something new...


 
Yeah, I heard about that and I immediately needed to change my pants. 

I'm really excited about and wished he would have released more information about it. I'd like to see him do something besides his normal work to see how creative he can get with it. Something on the opposite spectrum of Necrophagist would be really cool. Not to mention a completely different style of vocals if it's not an instrumental project.  It should be killer.

Canada gets a different Summer Slaughter tour than the US does. Their headliner is Necrophagist when ours is Black Dahlia Murder...ugh. So Cananda possibly gets to hear new Necro material and possibly see his new 7 in action. Unfair!!!!


----------



## DefinedInSilere (May 24, 2008)

I love everything by Necrophagist but Femented Offal D does it for me. Necro live made my life. 3 times now and Ive had the honor to hang out with muhammed twice. Awesome man. They played the whole Epitaph album on the Summer Slaughter Tour.

I too had to change my pants when I heard that news. He said it was going to be more along the lines of jazz and Marco is also doing a bit of guitar playing as well. Should be amazing.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (May 24, 2008)

Summer Slaughter tour passed by my city but it was an 18+ gig and we were all 17 with one of our friends being 16. I was originally the only guy that got in but my friends went in the back to see muhammed (we had talked to the band a bit prior to going in) and he did absolutely everything in his power to get them in. He gave them tour passes and some water bottles to carry in so that they're like roadies of some sort. And for the one who got caught and didn't get in, Muhammed personally refunded his ticket. Later that night, we go track him and the rest of the band(s) down in the back, he got a poster signed from the whole band for free that he wanted me to give to my friend who didn't get in and just left. We got talking for just under an hour and stuff...

So yeah, Muhammed is one cool dude \m/



OrsusMetal said:


> Canada gets a different Summer Slaughter tour than the US does. Their headliner is Necrophagist when ours is Black Dahlia Murder...ugh. So Cananda possibly gets to hear new Necro material and possibly see his new 7 in action. Unfair!!!!



I don't know what it's like in the US, but you should the sort of hospitality death metal bands get when they come to Montreal. 

He had his sevenstring on the last tour in the bus, but never used it live. Fingers crossed they will be playing a new song


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 24, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> Summer Slaughter tour passed by my city but it was an 18+ gig and we were all 17 with one of our friends being 16. I was originally the only guy that got in but my friends went in the back to see muhammed (we had talked to the band a bit prior to going in) and he did absolutely everything in his power to get them in. He gave them tour passes and some water bottles to carry in so that they're like roadies of some sort. And for the one who got caught and didn't get in, Muhammed personally refunded his ticket. Later that night, we go track him and the rest of the band(s) down in the back, he got a poster signed from the whole band for free that he wanted me to give to my friend who didn't get in and just left. We got talking for just under an hour and stuff...
> 
> So yeah, Muhammed is one cool dude \m/
> 
> ...


 
That's awesome man. When I went to Summer Slaughter, Muhammed wasn't anywhere to be seen right up until his set. And when he walked through those back doors, his girlfriend was with him and she was pissed! Muhammed wasn't a happy camper before the show. Some guy came up to him when he came through the doors, and I don't think this guy had any idea that his girlfriend was clearly pissed off. Muhammed pretty much told him to go fuck off and then they went back outside.  That guy looked shocked.


----------



## zimbloth (May 24, 2008)

Weak. I'd never do that to a fan even if I just found out my whole family were just eaten by a Yeti.


----------

